#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  搬家公告(4/10,11停機)

## 狼王白牙

各位狼群,暨其他獸群,獸人族,其他種族, 以及人類等族群, 感謝大家對這塊樂園的支持.
由於近日新成員不斷增加, 樂園棲息地生態負荷即將滿載, 我決定將對本塊棲息地做擴充.
擴充完畢後將會有更多的空間, 更多水源以及更穩定的生活環境....


====一定會有人看不懂分隔線====一定會有人看不懂分隔線====


上面寫的一定有人看不懂, 因此以下是正常版:

本站由於使用者成長速度超乎預期, 一般虛擬主機已無法負荷
最近一兩個月內可以說對整台主機的 CPU 資源超量使用
預定於 4 月 10 日, 4 月 11 日, 將論壇遷移至半實體專屬主機

移機期間, 需要變更 DNS 設定值, 因此有部份會員將會無法連上.
等待 DNS 設定傳播至整個網際網路, 可能需要 48 小時左右, 請耐心等候.

移動主機之後. 年度經營預算將追加至1萬8千元台幣, 由 狼王白牙 全額負擔
今年起為保持行政中立以及站長最大決定權, 我們不接受贊助
有心贊助者請自行捐給動物保育團體.

跟樂園共用主機的野性疆界論壇, 藝想森林圖庫, 在這段時間內暫時不受任何影響.

----------

